

PostgreSQL vs Oracle Differences #3 - System Resources - someotheridiot
http://blog.kimiensoftware.com/2011/04/postgresql-vs-oracle-differences-3-system-resources/

======
lindvall
This post is as vapid as any of the this-NoSQL-datastore-is-better-than-this-
RDBMS posts that pop up weekly.

"Oracle also has a large number of background processes all competing for CPU
(about 10 for a default installation). They are very efficient, but are still
there – for every single database."

How is it at all relevant to start counting how many processes or threads that
are being used? In what world is this useful for any conclusion?

